# Eircom fault reporting



## Rujib

Hi,

My home telephone off line since yesterday morning. Have tried over and over again to report a fault through the 1901 number only to be kept in a queue for ages and ages and then to be cut off.
I reported the fault on line yesterday and on checking online a few minutes ago it tells me that no faults have been logged for my number.

Its really something else again trying to deal with that shower.

Rujib


----------



## stobear

Had the same problem, logged a call about a non functional line, no report on the website, no response to any other queries. Called 1901 and went to 'fault report' on that stupid machine, stayed hanging on for about 10 minutes, go through to a human and asked for a status, was told it was too late to get a report from technician and they would call me back tomorrow before 9am, they took my mobile number and not a sausage since, they have got to be the worst...............


----------



## Slash

My phone has been out since Saturday morning. No technicians working Saturday or Sunday. Broadband came back yesterday, but still unable to make or receive phone calls.

try this: ring eircom head office on 1800 671444 and ask for Fault Reports, much better than 1901. tell them it's urgent and tell them how dissatisfied you are. If you ask, they can divert all incoming calls to your mobile.


----------

